
How San Francisco Chronicled Its Own Tech Boom - artsandsci
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/old-silicon-valley-photos-chronicle
======
rb808
> May 29, 1990: Luis Morales works at an Apple manufacturing facility in
> Milpitas.

Wow, that is a long time ago.

Is there any manufacturing left in the valley?

~~~
niftich
Tesla in Fremont at the old GM/NUMMI plant; Flextronics in Milpitas, and a few
smaller ones, but pretty much all on the east side of the bay. A Forbes
article [1] on this from 2012.

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/global/2012/0716/technology-
manufactu...](https://www.forbes.com/global/2012/0716/technology-
manufacturing-flextronics-made-in-silicon-valley.html)

------
liveoneggs
the prince tshirt in the first photo is best

~~~
mythrwy
I like the boom box hanging in the clean room.

------
musgrove
Wouldn't it just start a blog?

~~~
tedmiston
It's so much easier for a person to follow an Instagram account than follow a
blog these days. I don't want every blog to email me for every post.

~~~
whatshisface
It would be great if there was a really simple way for decentralized
publishers like blogs to do syndication; some kind of rich-text protocol for
site summaries. Maybe a Google engineer could write a reader for them in their
20% time.

~~~
scurvy
Like RSS? Sorry I couldn't tell if you were being snarky or not.

Google killed RSS when they killed Reader.

~~~
altano
He was definitely being snarky

------
kevin_thibedeau
They need to improve the gamma on their scans. Detail is lost on all the
images.

